# Konfiguration im EE Bereich



## Generic1 (12. Okt 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe EE Applikation welche so aussieht, dass einige "normale" Java Projekte in ein Dynamic Web Projekt unter Properties -> Deployment Assembly hinzugefügt sind.

In einer der hinzugefügten "normalen" Java Projekte möchte ich jetzt eine Möglichkeit haben, Verschiedenes zu konfigurieren.

Wie könnte man das jetzt am Besten machen, dass man vielleicht nur ein File hat für das eine normale Java Projekt und in dem dann die Konfig- Werte einträgt.

Wie würdet ihr das machen? 
Generic1


----------



## TheDarkRose (12. Okt 2011)

Hä? Was möchtest du überhaupt konfigurieren?


----------



## Generic1 (12. Okt 2011)

Naja, Parameter, mit der eine WebService- Methode aufgerufen wird z.B.


----------

